# moving to crete



## Demie88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi I am new to this forum, I live in England but would love to live in crete, I am 55 yrs old, can anyone advice me on how to get started? Thank you


----------



## BaguetteMan (Apr 20, 2010)

That's a very wide and general question. A person could write a book trying to answer it. It might be better if you gave more information first and asked specific questions. For instance, are you an EU citizen [_you say you live in England, but what I mean is do you have a British or EU passport - for all I know you could be a Chinese person living in England . The reason I ask that is there may be visa requirements_]. Why do you want to live in Crete? Are you of Greek/Cretan descent? What part of Crete do you want to live in? Are you retiring? Or do you intend to work? Do you speak Greek? Have you done any research? What exactly do you need to know?


----------



## narco a (Sep 20, 2013)

A few thoughts for you- We just returned from Crete staying in the Chania area which I liked but prefer the Peloponnese. Would recommend that area although some people find too many expats already living there others like it. One rather random thing -I have never heard Cicardas anywhere as loud as the ones here- we actually had to shout at each other they were so loud! Two airports at Chania and Heraklion and a very good road between make travel relatively easy. Also easy cheap flights from Athens and ferries to a lot of Islands. The old town of Rethymon is very interesting and worth a visit.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

narco a said:


> A few thoughts for you- We just returned from Crete staying in the Chania area which I liked but prefer the Peloponnese. Would recommend that area although some people find too many expats already living there others like it. One rather random thing -I have never heard Cicardas anywhere as loud as the ones here- we actually had to shout at each other they were so loud! Two airports at Chania and Heraklion and a very good road between make travel relatively easy. Also easy cheap flights from Athens and ferries to a lot of Islands. The old town of Rethymon is very interesting and worth a visit.


We are considering Crete (Chania area probably) or the Peloponnese. What makes you prefer the latter?


----------



## narco a (Sep 20, 2013)

I love both Crete and the Peloponnese. I suppose I prefer the Peloponnese as its a little less tourist orientated but you can probably find a more isolated part of Crete to. I guess it just comes down to personal preference in the end.


----------

